# Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-



## Upi (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin!
Ich hab mir ein BB zugelegt und ich weiß wie ich im Flachen damit ins Wasser komm, aber was mach ich wenn es keine Flachen Stellen gibt, wenn das Wasser am Ufer schon 1 Meter und mehr tief ist. 
Kann man die Flossen auch noch im BB anziehen wenn man drin sitzt?
Ist von Euch schon mal einer gekentert mit seinem BB und was ist passiert?


----------



## macmarco (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*



Upi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich hab mir ein BB zugelegt und ich weiß wie ich im Flachen damit ins Wasser komm, aber was mach ich wenn es keine Flachen Stellen gibt, wenn das Wasser am Ufer schon 1 Meter und mehr tief ist.
> Kann man die Flossen auch noch im BB anziehen wenn man drin sitzt?
> Ist von Euch schon mal einer gekentert mit seinem BB und was ist passiert?



Moin...#h

Die Einstiegsstelle, wenn sie tief ist, wird ein Problem.
Bitte starte nicht unbedingt den Versuch dort einzusteigen, außer du hast eine Körpergröße von 2 Metern 
Ne im Ernst, suche dir wenn möglich eine flache Stelle, ca. bis zum halben Meter!

Flossen im BB anzuziehen stellt manchmal ein Problem da, je nach Modell. Selbst das ausziehen ist echt schwer, aber Übung kann den Meister machen 

Kentern mit einem BB ist so ziemlich unmöglich. Der Schwerpunkt liegt deutlich tiefer und macht den Umschwung recht schwer, sogut wie unmöglich. EInziges Problem ist, wenn du Luft verlierst :g


----------



## AlBundy (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

Moin Upi,

ich kann dich beruhigen! Wenn eine Stelle zu tief sein sollte um gefahrlos in's BB ein-/auszusteigen, dann ist sie halt nicht dafür geeignet. Punkt! Geeignete Stellen findet man doch immer. #h

Flossen im BB an-/ausziehen funktioniert eigentlich nur bei Flossen, die Schnappverschlüsse an den Flossenbändern haben. Hast du keine, wie ich, ist es eher ratsam die Flossen am Ufer an-/abzulegen. Natürlich kann das ein jeder machen wie er möchte.

Gekenntert bin ich in all den Jahren mit dem BB noch nicht. Habe auch nichts in dieser Richtung gehört. Was natürlich mal passieren kann ist, das du beim "laufen" ins bzw. aus dem Wasser mit Flossen an den Füßen mal Übergewicht nach hinten bekommen kannst, sei's durch Wellenschlag oder losen Sand in Kuhlen in Ufernähe und dich dann zwangsläufig LANG machst im Wasser. Wat solls, da lacht man hinterher drüber und lässt das Wasser aus sämtlichen Öffnungen in der Kleidung laufen. :m ...nützlicher Tipp: Handy's, Autoschlüssel mit Funkfernbedienungen und natürlich die Rauchware vertragen sich nicht mit Wasser, von daher immer schön Wasserdicht verstauen!


----------



## Upi (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

Moin! 
Danke erst mal für die Antworten, ich will damit eigentlich nur unsere Kieskuhlen abklappern, sollte ich da auch unbedingt eine Schwimmweste tragen?? 
Also schwimmen kann ich aber mit einer Wathose aus Neopen hab ich es noch nicht versucht zu schwimmen #t


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*



macmarco schrieb:


> Moin...#h
> 
> sogut wie unmöglich.
> 
> ...


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*



Upi schrieb:


> Moin!
> sollte ich da auch unbedingt eine Schwimmweste tragen??
> Also schwimmen kann ich aber mit einer Wathose aus Neopen hab ich es noch nicht versucht zu schwimmen #t



Immer!!!! Kannst ja mal versuchen dich über Wasser zu halten, wenn die Büx vollläuft |rolleyes Da haste keine Chance und bist froh wenn du die Weste an hast... Am besten ist eine Automatikweste


----------



## Upi (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

@macmarco
Hast du da eine gute Adresse für mich?


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

Hast ne PN


----------



## AlBundy (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

Marco, du bist doch trotz deiner wenigen Lenze ein "alter Hase"...#h...eine Automatikweste macht doch nun wirklich nur in einem Festrumpfboot eine gute Figur. Auf/in einem *BB* macht sich eine *halbautomatische Rettungsweste* *entscheidend besser*. ...das weißt du doch!!!...solange hast du dein Kajak noch nicht, was übrigens nicht's an der Sache an sich ändert! #6


----------



## Criss81 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

Hiho,

ich schalte mich hier mal ein, da ich mir auch ein BB zulegen möchte und einige Fragen habe.

Die Zander ziehen sich ja im Winter schön in ihre Löcher zurück, deshalb wollte ich dieses Jahr, mangels Boot mal mit dem BB aufs Wasser. Nur komm ich noch nicht mit der Vorstellung klar im Winter mit so nem "Böötchen" ins eiskalte Wasser zu steigen. 

Macht das wer von euch? Was brauche ich alles um sowas zu überleben , bin zwar nen guter Schwimmer, aber be 4-5°C kaltem Wasser hilft mir das bestimmt auch nicht mehr |uhoh::q.
Nett wäre ne Liste was ich mir alles kaufen muss und vielleicht auch sonstige Sicherheitshinweise.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Upi (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

@ Criss81
Klasse Fragen weiter so #6 

Vielleicht entwickelt sich dieser Beitrag ja noch zum Renner!!! 

Jeder der etwas mit BB erlebt hat oder Infos hat bitte rein damit.


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

Für die Ausrüstungsfragen empfehle ich diesen Thread hier.


----------



## Criss81 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

@bellyboater: danke, muss gestehen das ich nicht explizit danach gesucht habe sonder frei nach Schnauze hier rein gepostet hab. 

Möchte trotzdem gerne noch wissen ob Leute hier im Winter, also bei minus Temperaturen damit aufs Wasser gehen. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## macmarco (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Marco, du bist doch trotz deiner wenigen Lenze ein "alter Hase"...#h...eine Automatikweste macht doch nun wirklich nur in einem Festrumpfboot eine gute Figur. Auf/in einem *BB* macht sich eine *halbautomatische Rettungsweste* *entscheidend besser*. ...das weißt du doch!!!...solange hast du dein Kajak noch nicht, was übrigens nicht's an der Sache an sich ändert! #6



:mÄääähm.. ja das meinte ich auch...#t

Danke Alex|wavey:
(aso...sollten bald mal wieder los)


----------



## AlBundy (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*



macmarco schrieb:


> (aso...sollten bald mal wieder los)


Marco, du weißt doch, bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit!...mit dir immer gern!...



> Möchte trotzdem gerne noch wissen ob Leute hier im Winter, also bei minus Temperaturen damit aufs Wasser gehen.


 
@Criss81,
...ja logisch, die beste Zeit zum BB'ten ist nach dem Sommer bis vor dem Sommer!#6...Du musst dir nur die richtigen Klamotten anziehen, dann spricht nichts dagegen! ...ach ja, und Spaß macht es außerdem...:m


----------



## gufipanscher (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Belly Boat -Einsteigen-Unfälle-*

also wenn ich mir schon ne weste hol, dann wähl ich doch gleich ne automatik.
ist nicht viel teurer und die automatiktablette lässt sich je nach bedarf entfernen. nen manuellen auslöser hat meines wissens jede und zur not kann man sie auch noch selbst aufblasen.

ich besitze die von DAM und die 119 tacken ist mir meine gesundheit wert :g



ps, muss aber gestehen, dass ich sie in den überschaubaren gewässern kaum trage, meist nur wenns knacken kalt ist, oder ich auf flüssen und ostsee unterwegs bin


----------

